# Recommendations for a "cuddlebunny" breed



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a friend who has returned home after a few years overseas. She has found herself a home to settle in and would like to get a cat. She would like a pedigree cat (and possibly to get a companion for him/her later). She asked me what breed would be recommended in terms of:
She doesn't want a cat that is too lively, too vocal, too destructive or that requires being outdoors most of the time (she is looking for an indoor cat) _ so I suppose that disqualifies Siamese, Bengals, Burmese and other "high-maintenance" cats from the outset.
She would like a relaxed, laid-back breed, a "cuddle-bunny" in other words, who would be happy in a quiet, child-free, dog-free home.

Since I know very little about the characters of pedigree breeds, I promised I would ask around.
In the interim, I suggested she has a look around for reputable breeders of Chinchillas/Persians, Birmans and Ragdolls, as I understand they are more "laid-back", and "loving" breeds
I also suggested that, if she doesn't have the energy for a kitten's antics, that she considers taking an older cat, preferably a neutered male.

Was my advice OK? Any suggestions as to other breeds she could consider?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Was my advice OK? Any suggestions as to other breeds she could consider?


sounds sound to me. I was going to suggest adding BSH (british shorthairs) to the list... they tick a lot of your friends boxes BUT they aren't always the most cuddly of breeds as they are often cats who would rather sit next to you as opposed to on you kinda thing... but rehoming an adult, then it would be possible to find a cuddly adult, one of my BSHs is VERY cuddly. I think in general rehoming and adult (male or female) would be a great idea.... as long as they came from a reputable home and you could trust the breeder/seller to be honest about the cats temperament and the reason for the cat being rehomed.

All the best... hope your friend finds the perfect (or should I say purrfect) feline companion


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ragdoll 100% :thumbup:

or british shorthair (although british more sit next to you than on you)


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree ragdolls and bsh would be ideal.

Depends whether she has any preference to short or longer haired. Both are friendly and loyal.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Selkirks  Obviously I am biased but they are super cuddlemonsters - similar size to British but leaning more towards the Persian in their natures :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Soupie said:


> Selkirks  Obviously I am biased but they are super cuddlemonsters - similar size to British but leaning more towards the Persian in their natures :thumbup:


truly stunning!! hoping for my first litter of selkirks the end of the year or early/mid next year :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

My Bellinda is the cuddliest cat I have ever come across. She sits on the loo when I'm in the bath or shower, she sits on my feet if I'm standing, she weaves in and out my ankles when I'm walking (even on stairs  ) and as soon as my bum touches a chair or sofa she is up on me head-butting my chin for cuddles. She also races me to bed to make sure she gets her spot near my feet, and will slap the other cats if they even try to get some attention from mummy.

Linda is a good old moggie, best breed there is


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Edit should be a pm really


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

All those breeds sound ideal. I would be wary, personally, of Persians due to the grooming needs.

The Birman Rescue often have cats in (though none at the moment) Birman Welfare and Rescue


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd recommend persians, well for me and to be specific, I recommend golden persians. I have a neutered male who is a lovely mixture of cuddly and independent. Here he is:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i would recommend definitely ragdolls and bsh also for laid backness maine coons and nfcs.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much.
MatildeG your cat is stunning.

I have given all this info to my friend and she has done a bit of research. So far, it is a toss-up between a ragdoll or an "exotic" (lol! I thought she meant a leopard or tiger:scared:, but apparently it is a short-haired persian-type cat:lol. They are both rare and expensive breeds in this country, and the waiting lists are very long. She is busy making appointments with breeders. She says she is in no paricular hurry, so is content to hang in there for the "perfect" cat.
I must say, this whole thing has made my mouth water for another cat........


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I would agree with ragdoll or BSH. .

Personally i'd stay clear of persians. I have one and it's a lot of work!!

They need loads of grooming, cover your house in hairs, sneeze everywhere, have sensitive digestions, are prone to urinary/kidney problems, yowl a lot, and are very sensitive emotionally.

I love my boy but have to say that i'd NEVER get another persian EVER.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Thanks so much.
> MatildeG your cat is stunning.
> 
> I have given all this info to my friend and she has done a bit of research. So far, it is a toss-up between a ragdoll or an "exotic" (lol! I thought she meant a leopard or tiger:scared:, but apparently it is a short-haired persian-type cat:lol. They are both rare and expensive breeds in this country, and the waiting lists are very long. She is busy making appointments with breeders. She says she is in no paricular hurry, so is content to hang in there for the "perfect" cat.
> I must say, this whole thing has made my mouth water for another cat........


what country is it? some people export? might be more expesnive though??


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Thanks so much.
> MatildeG your cat is stunning.


Thank you! I think so too 

As my boy is a golden persian with, what I think they call, a 'doll face' (ie not the squashed in, stubby nosed standard persians) he doesn't display a lot of the traits others have said e.g. sneezing a lot, laboured breathing etc. He also doesn't shed any hair at all, seriously! But that's maybe because I brush him everyday.

However if your friend doesn't have time to brush a cat frequently, I'd go for one of the other breeds suggested above.

MG x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

your cat is beautiful MatildaG I do love old fashioned open faced persians


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MatildaG said:


> Thank you! I think so too
> 
> As my boy is a golden persian with, what I think they call, a 'doll face' (ie not the squashed in, stubby nosed standard persians) he doesn't display a lot of the traits others have said e.g. sneezing a lot, laboured breathing etc. He also doesn't shed any hair at all, seriously! But that's maybe because I brush him everyday.
> 
> ...


Your cat is lovely MG. I didn't know there was another type of Persian other than the 'squashed face' type. 
Your boy is gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MatildaG said:


> I'd recommend persians, well for me and to be specific, I recommend golden persians. I have a neutered male who is a lovely mixture of cuddly and independent. Here he is:


just noticed your post his lovely! alot nicer than the squashed faces! i like the doll face persians  lovethe chinchillas i really want one!!


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

Ahhhh thanks all - I'll pass on the complements to him. 

I'm not a big fan of the squashed faced persians either to be honest. I do love raggies, bsh and bengals though.

MG x


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Selkirks  Obviously I am biased but they are super cuddlemonsters - similar size to British but leaning more towards the Persian in their natures :thumbup:


ditto...i've got one purring on my knee atm....both mine are soppy, floppy curly bears


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Thanks so much.
> MatildeG your cat is stunning.
> 
> I have given all this info to my friend and she has done a bit of research. So far, it is a toss-up between a ragdoll or an "exotic" (lol! I thought she meant a leopard or tiger:scared:, but apparently it is a short-haired persian-type cat:lol. They are both rare and expensive breeds in this country, and the waiting lists are very long. She is busy making appointments with breeders. She says she is in no paricular hurry, so is content to hang in there for the "perfect" cat.
> I must say, this whole thing has made my mouth water for another cat........


Hmmmmmm, wondering if she was one of the kitten enquiries we had this week????

Hmmm, Ragdolls laid back.... What do you think Hobnob???


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would always recommend a good, old-fashioned moggy. There are loads of older ones in shelters who would suit her just fine.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ragdolls arent laid back..............................


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> what country is it? some people export? might be more expesnive though??


South Africa. There are only a few ragdoll breeders, as it is a relatively recent/ unknown breed here


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm really new to all this but I'm sure I've picked up from various places that "exotics" can be very demanding and noisy (sorry all you people who love 'em!) so maybe not what the OP's friend wants? This is quite a fun questionnaire I used to help me choose the breed would suit me - Animal Planet :: Guides :: Cat Breed Selector


----------



## YesWeCat (Nov 29, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> She doesn't want a cat that is too lively, too vocal, too destructive or that requires being outdoors most of the time (she is looking for an indoor cat) _


I suggest a Trudi kitten...so she will be sure he won't be vocal, lively or destructive..

I know it sounds polemic but with live animals you never know: every kitten has his own character and you are never sure of what will happens and what will do your friend if a radgoll becomes too active or destructive? Or if a persian starts playing with her curtains or sofa?

If she is not ready to face with a live animal I suggest a Trudi.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

YesWeCat said:


> I suggest a Trudi kitten...so she will be sure he won't be vocal, lively or destructive..
> 
> I know it sounds polemic but with live animals you never know: every kitten has his own character and you are never sure of what will happens and what will do your friend if a radgoll becomes too active or destructive? Or if a persian starts playing with her curtains or sofa?
> 
> If she is not ready to face with a live animal I suggest a Trudi.


What's a Trudi kitten 

OMG - have just looked at your website, your stud, the black and white Oriental bi-colour, is absolutely divine :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
In fact, *ALL* of your cats are simply gorgeous.


----------



## YesWeCat (Nov 29, 2010)

ahah probably Trudi is not that famous if you are not italian  
HERE you can choose your favourite Trudi breed. 

Whenny (the bico) and the others thanks for your compliments!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

YesWeCat said:


> ahah probably Trudi is not that famous if you are not italian
> HERE you can choose your favourite Trudi breed.
> 
> Whenny (the bico) and the others thanks for your compliments!


haha excellent!  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

quite honestly out of all the cats i have had over my lifetime the most cuddliest has been my bsh jj my nfc recently jack my seal bi raggie and all my moggies


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> i would recommend definitely ragdolls and bsh also for laid backness maine coons and nfcs.


Definitely Maine coons or NFC,I think NFC's are a tad more independent but actually find their coats more manageable than the MC's.Ragdolls are also lovely. Hope she finds the right companion.

Izzie


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

YesWeCat said:


> I know it sounds polemic but with live animals you never know: every kitten has his own character and you are never sure of what will happens and what will do your friend if a radgoll becomes too active or destructive? Or if a persian starts playing with her curtains or sofa?
> 
> If she is not ready to face with a live animal I suggest a Trudi.


I know that each cat has a character of its own, but I think it is quite reasonable, when doing research with the object of buying a cat, to pick a breed that, statistically, would suit one's lifestyle. My friend is a cat lover and has had cats in her younger years, so she knows what cats are like. She wouldn't worry about a clawed sofa or a broken plate or two, but she wants a cuddly cat specifically to...be cuddly, I suppose. I, for instance, am a quiet resteful person and would like a quiet, restful cat, so I wouldn't choose a bengal, for instance, from the outset because that breed is more likely to be high-energy.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh it would have to be ragdoll!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I know that each cat has a character of its own, but I think it is quite reasonable, when doing research with the object of buying a cat, to pick a breed that, statistically, would suit one's lifestyle. My friend is a cat lover and has had cats in her younger years, so she knows what cats are like. She wouldn't worry about a clawed sofa or a broken plate or two, but she wants a cuddly cat specifically to...be cuddly, I suppose. I, for instance, am a quiet resteful person and would like a quiet, restful cat, so I wouldn't choose a bengal, for instance, from the outset because that breed is more likely to be high-energy.


totally agree... breed research and paying attention to common breed characteristics is veryyy important. It goes without saying that a breed trait is just a statistically higher than normal tendancy to display that trait, it is not a golden rule ... but if everyone did this (research into breeds), well... it would be better for cats in general. I hope you friend finds exactly what she is looking for. And well done to her for putting the time and effort in now.:thumbsup: Far too many people buy cats/kittens based on just looks alone then find themselves sharing a house with a cat whose (totally typical for that breed) character they really don't like.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Everything i have read about the australian mist breed...seems to fit with what your friend needs


----------

